# Asbestos, vs fiberglass, is it safe?



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

OK, we all know Mesothelioma is a cancer that can be caused by asbestos fibers. 

What if anything have they found out about the replacement substance fiberglass? I know every time I get into a ceiling I see all the dust and small fiberglass fibers I'm breathing in.

Gentlemen, I for one do not like the fact I'm breathing in these fibers and attic dust. I am usually in a limited exposure to these fibers so I do not use a mask because it fogs up my glasses which I have to have to see. No one I have known in the industry has acquired any disease from it. Of course, the effects may not manifest itself until well after retirement.



> Studies, including that conducted by Dr. Mearl F. Stanton of the National Cancer Institute between 1969 and 1977, showed that particles of fiberglass were carcinogenic to animals. Dr. Stanton’s study revealed that fiberglass fibers less than three micrometers in diameter and greater than 20 micrometers in length acted as carcinogens in rats, leading him to conclude that similar effects would probably be seen in humans. However, definitive research in this area has not been conducted.


https://www.thomasnet.com/articles/materials-handling/fiberglass-safety-health-concerns/


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

I don't do a lot of attic work, but when I needed a mask I found the same thing. Those little white dust masks are garbage.
I never found one that fit me properly, and I wear readers so they would get fogged up.

I picked up an MSA half mask, and it's super easy to breath in, fits very well, and no fogging. You can get cartridges for just about anything too (including asbestos)


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice. What are your thoughts on the fiberglass in the body?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

My view is that nothing that you breath in is particularly good for you, but most of it won't cause cancer like asbestos will.

While those fibers in the air look bad, they are probably not much/any worse than the dust, dirt, and dander that you also breath in, or else we would have heard about it by now.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

ACM handling requires a HEPA respirator. 
Fiberglass handling requires less then that, 85%. 
If you buy a 1/2 face respirator, please have it fit tested. You would be surprised how many people leak a little. A little leakage in not OK. Or so an OSHA inspector once told me. My boss crapped himself when I inquired about it. 
A self powered respirator is always the way to go. 


The barbs on Asbestos catches in the lungs and cause problems. 
Fiberglass does not have those same barbs and will be expelled. 

Asbestos tastes pretty good, but Fiberglass tastes bad.
Blues crayons aren’t bad but gray wirenuts cause gas.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

The red and green wirenuts were always too spicy for my tastes.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

We / I use a half respirator similar to @emtnut (forget who make mine at the moment, pretty sure it is 3M) posted and a bunny suit with a hood.

Cartridges are available pretty much any supply store or big box ($20). I get bunny suits ($10) at Fastenal; they are good for a couple or three tours or one long day.

No financial reason not to use them even if there are no overt issues to breathing the fibreglass.

Cheers
John


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

LARMGUY said:


> Nice. What are your thoughts on the fiberglass in the body?


Same thing as dust or sawdust, mold, or anything else ... I'd rather not have it in my lungs.

When working at my cottage fixer upper, I used Roxul insulation cause I hate even touching pink fiberglass, let alone breathing it.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

LARMGUY said:


> Nice. What are your thoughts on the fiberglass in the body?


I know 2 people who use to work in a local boat yard sanding fiberglass and bondo. There both dead after suffering from copd. 

Another person (work mates wife) went to the doctors and he pulled a single strand 2" long from a bump on her shoulder they think she ate it as a kid 30 years before.

Generally dont eat it or breath to much in and you should be fine. Honestly the rat/bat crap and other good stuff that is in a attic is probably way more dangerous to inhale.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

LARMGUY said:


> Nice. What are your thoughts on the fiberglass in the body?



Small glass fibers in your lungs can't be good causing tiny little punctures or worse getting into your blood stream and traveling throughout your body.

I've worn a mask since I saw my helper blow blood out of his nose after a day of crawlspace work many moons ago.

Being a diver from a young age I've always known how to fit test a mask.

If it fits correctly your glasses won't fog.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

This post gave me cancer.


----------



## Corey Web (Aug 19, 2020)

I currently working with fiberglass plaster dust silica dust and I carved stone so stoned us and wood dust etc. I'm in the studio where all kinds of power tools are used all kinds of chemicals and us that could easily get into my lungs. I feel more secure with 3M Respirator as opposed to just a basic cloth mask because it doesn't blur my glasses. The disposable ones breathing and it is pretty comfortable.


----------

